
The fitness industry is in a crisis. Some say Instagram workouts aren’t helping - hhs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemcneal/coronavirus-trainers-instagram-live-workouts-quarantine
======
Silhouette
The problem with all of these online workouts is that most of the value of
working with a PT is having someone there in person, not just having a routine
put together. A video can't check your form, or spot you on a heavy lift, or
see that you're tiring more than usual after 75% of a run and encourage you or
suggest a change of pace so you can still make it to the end, or partner you
for better stretching.

The people I feel most sorry for are the trainers and the trainees, who are
both losing out for obvious reasons. Not far behind might be the makers of
decent home gym equipment, who have just had the equivalent experience of
hitting the front page of HN, PH and Reddit simultaneously with their new SaaS
only to realise they only have one server running and it's already down. If
they'd had enough volume in their warehouses and supply chains, they could
have taken a huge part of the market away from the commercial gym industry
overnight (literally; in the UK, basically all beginner to intermediate home
gym gear sold out everywhere within hours of the government announcing that
gyms would be included in the lockdown measures). I guess they didn't
anticipate what was about to happen early enough to ramp up production and
logistics accordingly, which must be horrible to realise if you could have had
your business making more revenue in a week than it normally makes in a year.

